# NEPA Smokeout III Invite



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 9, 2011)

For the past 2 years me and my wife have hosted a get together at our home here in NEPA. In 2009 we started with just smoked food from my Bradley smoker and Traeger and did the majority of the smoking and some evn brought items to. We had Bradley forum members come from as far away as CT, NJ, W PA and local, It was such a hit we decided to have a NEPA Smokeout II in 2010 which was even better and we had friends from Canada, CT, NJ, PA & NY.  This years smokeout will have friends from Canada, (Texas & Iowa hopefully) and the regulars.

This year the smoking tools will be from the MAK Grill, Meadow Creek, Bradley and SRG as well as items others bring

This year we are having the NEPA Smokeout III.

The date is the same as SO I & II.........June 25th 2011 starting at 10am.

Your are more than welcome to attend and if you like bring something. We have a large swimming pool and hot tub so bring the wife and kids.

Lots of food and drink with old and new friends. If you live far there are motels in the area but they fill up fast because Pocono Int raceway is not far from us. Allentown, PA is 25 miles and has more hotels.

There have been Smokeouts we have attended in Calif and last year in Florida. Its good times and new good friends eating great food.

Message me if you want more info.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 9, 2011)

Getting closer. Message me if you plan to attend so i can give you address and phone.

Bugs at last years smokeout.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 9, 2011)

Sounds great, wish I was a little closer!


----------



## alelover (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks like a great time.


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the offer Rick, I wish I could be there.......... It sounds like a good time plus I could raid your sausage freezer while I was there.


----------



## boykjo (Jun 9, 2011)

DanMcG said:


> Thanks for the offer Rick, I wish I could be there.......... It sounds like a good time plus I could raid your sausage freezer while I was there.




me too............ All ten of them.......


----------



## michael ark (Jun 10, 2011)

Wish you were closer or gas was water.Are you still moveing to the south?Have a big-o time.


----------



## smokey mo (Jun 25, 2011)

This shindig should be in full swing as I write this. I hope all that attend are blessed by Nepas opening the home. What a great person to do this.  Enjoy the food and eat lots of bugs.

Wish I could have made it.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 28, 2011)

What another great BBQ gathering. Lots of food with old and new friends.

Here are some pics. I will post more later.







Venison brats







New friends Gary and his wife Pat from around Harrisburg.







Al from NJ talking to my wife. This is his 3rd time at the BBQ. Sadly his wife passed away this past year.







Our friend Michael from Canada (left) Chris (red shirt) from Iowa and Ralph sitting also from Canada







Deb from CT and Art from NC







Far left Greg from Pittsburgh, Center Chuck from Reading, Right standing Dane from up North PA his 1st time here and sitting Tony from Lehighton is his 3rd time.

  
	

		
			
		

		
	







The drunk tank, I mean dunk tank







My neighbor Todd, Cant remember the other guys name.







Teriyaki glazed Moinks. My wife made the meatballs







Pulled pork







Brisket







Santa Fe Salsa Chicken my wife cooking on the charcoal grill







Bugs













Gator













Will post more later


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like you had a great turnout... Where are the pics of the three of you???


----------



## alelover (Jun 28, 2011)

What a great gathering. Looks like a blast. Did you get drunk? Err. I mean dunked?


----------



## smokey mo (Jun 28, 2011)

Man that looks great! That looks like a ton of fun! Glad all went well.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like a blast!


----------

